# The Ultimate PT Poll / Survey - Enter to win!!! (scroll down FIRST!)



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

*The ultimate PT poll / survey - Enter to win!!! (ongoing)*​
*Do you prefer to hunt alone or with others?*

I prefer to hunt alone.10044.64%I prefer to hunt with others.12455.36%

*Do you primarily hunt predators, or other game?*

I primarily hunt predators.11250.00%I primarily hunt other game.11250.00%

*Do you spend more time hunting at night, or during the day?*

I prefer to hunt primarily at night.177.59%I prefer to hunt primarily during the day.16674.11%It's about 50/504118.30%

*Are you male or female?*

Male22399.55%Female10.45%

*What is your age range?*

0-2094.02%21-303917.41%31-404620.54%41-504319.20%51-604921.88%61-703515.63%71+31.34%

*Do you prefer hand calls or digital calls?*

I prefer hand calls.9743.30%I prefer digital calls.12756.70%

*What's your preferred hunting weapon?*

Bow135.80%Rifle18582.59%Handgun20.89%Shotgun2310.27%Other10.45%

*Would you pay to hunt? (guides, etc)*

Yes7834.82%No14665.18%

*Do you keep track of your confirmed kills?*

Yes15167.41%No7332.59%

*How many hunting firearms do you own?*

0-1135.80%2-32912.95%4-54218.75%6-73515.63%8-102611.61%11+7935.27%

*Do you hunt contests?*

Yes5223.21%No17276.79%


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok guys and gals.... here's the deal.

As most of you know, we're now actively selling ads out here on PredatorTalk.com. A HUGE part of selling those ads is allowing potential advertisers to take a peek inside our membership to see who is who. They like to know all they can about the audience they are paying to reach.

Here's the kicker....

We won't share any of that with them! Our reason for that is simple... we promised you privacy out here. We would never sell your data, email address, or any that to make a buck. Not gonna happen - ever.

BUT... the site still needs to make enough to cover it's expenses or it sinks.

So... back to the drawing board. We have to sell ads to advertisers. Plain and simple. And of course they still need to know their audience to know whether or not they want to advertise with us.

So here is my proposal. Above I have a short survey. This survey is completely anonymous, but it gives advertisers the information they seek. If you answer this survey it comes to us anonymously and we can tell those potential advertisers that x people like to hunt coyotes, x people prefer weekend hunts, x people participate in contests, etc. This helps them make a purchasing decision, but doesn't reveal a single thing about you personally... to ANYONE.

Since we need this info, we're going to run this poll / survey indefinitely AND... we're going to choose a new winner each month to receive a random prize from one of our advertisers. If you've taken the survey, then your name will be in the hat.

So let me recap.

1) Simple survey gets you in the hat for a prize every month. Once you're in, you're in. You have a chance at winning every single month if you have completed the survey.

2) Your information will NEVER be shared with anyone, EVER. Only the answers to your questions will be shared, and only in a general way. (i.e., 20% of the membership prefers night hunts).

That's as simple as it gets. I have a ton of hunting gear, custom calls, and other things to give away. If you all help me by completing the survey, you have my guarantee of anonymity and a chance to pickup some cool gear.

At the end of the day, the ads will still be there. By helping me out, you're just helping to decide what kind of ads are shown.

I appreciate your support...

Chris Miller


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

done


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Did and done.

:hunter:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to go.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Survey shows at the top for me SG.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shhh !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I quit when the survey asked me how many weapons I own.... won't go any further.... :hunter4:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I quit when the survey asked me how many weapons I own.... won't go any further.... :hunter4:


I just lied.

:hunter:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in!

Steve


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

done


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My, how we all think alike.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Help the site advertise things that I like, and have a chance to win prizes? Yes, please!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Done!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done ! Great idea by the way!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did! and would do again for the site !!! all else deleted!!! HA as some would say!!!!! :smile:


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I did it....


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Finished, I hope I passed. I never seem to be lucky enough to win stuff, but maybe I will win something cool for hunting from this.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm below average on most questions.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I did mine, I like following the results of the poll, to see how everybody else voted.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I took the survey.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Done did it too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I quit when the survey asked me how many weapons I own.... won't go any further.... :hunter4:


There's one in every bunch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If anyone is worried about the "how many guns" question , just put 0 , lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks to me as though us seniors are kicking butt......And doing it alone!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

they only ask "ho many hunting fire arms you win" not how many guns

i only told them the number of guns that i actually use for hunting

small number of mine actually get used for hunting

most i use for using


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> Finished, I hope I passed. I never seem to be lucky enough to win stuff, but maybe I will win something cool for hunting from this.


you think your luck is ba\ad when it comes to wining things

i once entered an all male beauty pagent,only one to enter it

and took third place

hows that for bad luck lol


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

done...finished....did it....


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

all male beauty pageant, uumm, and were the judges not impressed, LMAO :roflmao:. Who won first and second?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Looks to me as though us seniors are kicking butt......And doing it alone!


All you seniors is where us younguns learn the ropes.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

60% are predator hunters only.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ruger said:


> All you seniors is where us younguns learn the ropes.


Don't ya just like that young man JT.lol. :wink:

awprint:


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

DONE


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Don't ya just like that young man JT.lol. :wink:
> 
> awprint:


I like them all. Nothing makes me happier than to teach someone the craft.


----------



## uno676 (Jan 12, 2012)

Done


----------



## RJMAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

Done


----------



## azbearhuntr (Feb 1, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Headhunt (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## hark (Jan 19, 2012)

ok good deal


----------



## Yooperhunter (Nov 28, 2012)

I just cast my votes, here's to winning something!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Done, survey completed.


----------



## oklahoma redneck (Jan 31, 2012)

Done deal


----------



## nwazyotehunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Done


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Done


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

:smiley-give-me-beer-sign: Done.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Done.


----------



## brockjohnny (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't care if they know how many guns I have. They won't take them from me unless they are prying them from my dead fingers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

To all the new members, welcome to Predatortalk.com, take a minute and introduce yourselves here http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/114-new-members-start-here/

And if they do come for them brockjohnny give them the ammo first !


----------



## Bluemoonfox (Jan 20, 2013)

Done


----------



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

I won on all except the age bracket. Oh well, can't win em all.


----------



## bowace (May 31, 2011)

Scotty D. said:


> I quit when the survey asked me how many weapons I own.... won't go any further.... :hunter4:


That's kinda silly. Does it really matter how many you have, does anyone really care that you have a man cave full. Unless of course you give yer address and when your gonna be home.


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

done


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the opportunity. Thank you and glad to help whether I win or not (although I'd love to win).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum SN ! Glad to see you posting.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Youngsters take the lead! And we have our first huntress.


----------



## Slwlasr (Apr 13, 2013)

Done!


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow that was easy ;-)


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow that was easy ;-)


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well done , half done and all done .. whatever you prefer ..


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Survey done!

Tracker401


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

done, done, and DONE!! LOL


----------



## jimbo72 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ditto A10. Unlucky as all can be. But it deals with hunting and a chance to win something. So I'm done


----------



## ACAT (Dec 28, 2012)

Done, please send prizes


----------



## tdzimmermanjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Done. Hey I'd rather see advertisements about stuff I like than a bunch of products that I have no interest in. Maybe I'll even win something along the way. Either way, whatever it takes to keep this site going.


----------



## JeredMD (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to go, Thank you for not selling my info!


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Done. Great idea


----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

All in! Love to hunt


----------



## rustyram (Jan 8, 2013)

Done


----------



## fishnman (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## ROHR23 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is pass fail right? Done.


----------



## Alayote223 (Feb 18, 2013)

Done and done...


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

We hunt . With a rifle handgun or bow, good. ??
How many guns I own Is not a good ??


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok which one of you lied and said you were a female?? :mrgreen:


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have to say done to be in the drawing?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would say "cmp" or Shirley is the female but thats a guess cause we dont know who voted and I might have hit the wrong button, sh!t I could have hit the wrong buttons on alot of the answers, I dont think I had my reading glasses on, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey i noticed that (other) in weapon of choice had 1 !! Was that for SG so he could include stone throwing?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats funny ED LOL

once again they did not ask HOW MANY GUNS YOU OWN

they asked how many HUNTING GUNS YOU OWNED

i have many more guns than just ones for hunting

i am never home,the door is always unlocked,all the guns are in the den(aka man cave)

i have absolutely no ammo

so anyone whom feels ballsy enough and wants them

come on over,but make it about three am and just kick in the back door as the handle tends to stick a little

as Sg said, i could use some fun lol

but maybe i should show you some of my hand gun groups from at the range before you decide to come over and take me up on this offer 

it may change your mind rather quickly


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

How do you know if you did win something? Do you get an email?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If anyone comes to my house for ill purposes, I will just sick my wife on them and call the coroner !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> BondCoCoyote....ya got to say "done" AND send Don five bucks.lol


DONE. Checks in the mail.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

done, bring on the ads


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I am most definitely the female answer. I'm not a liar, I swear.

That also means I should get double the chances to win prizes right? Seeing as I'm extra special and all. :mrgreen:


----------



## swamppanther (Feb 26, 2010)

Admin said:


> Ok guys and gals.... here's the deal.
> 
> As most of you know, we're now actively selling ads out here on PredatorTalk.com. A HUGE part of selling those ads is allowing potential advertisers to take a peek inside our membership to see who is who. They like to know all they can about the audience they are paying to reach.
> 
> ...


Great


----------



## ol' southBD1 (Mar 25, 2013)

All did up!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey i noticed that (other) in weapon of choice had 1 !! Was that for SG so he could include stone throwing?


Awesome!


----------



## Tracer (Feb 27, 2010)

Completed, thanks.


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> BondCoCoyote....ya got to say "done" AND send Don five bucks.lol


Thank you SG ! I forgot to add that your stone check came with postage due......

Yes for those wondering an email Will be sent to you if you are selected as a winner.......


----------



## Brannon74 (Jun 17, 2012)

done


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Done deal, glad to help PT out with costs even if in some small way. I lost my job back in May so money for donations is really tight right now. *But* I will say this- If I win a prize I would gladly donate it to auction and put the funds back into this site to help out.

**praying** (please God, don't tempt me with a gorgeous handmade custom call..... :really: )


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I think that was Don.LOL


And he was being honest...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

One lady? Okay, which one of you guys had a bad day?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Done awhile ago. Forgot to say Done. So Done.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

hmm gotta say done?


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Done. I did hesitate when it came to the number of guns I own. But, I have nothing to hide. Happy to help PT.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya who won?

i didnt give out all that info for the hell of it.

i wanted a chance to win something,and to see who actually wins.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good question.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now now youngins, I went back and read the beginning. It never says when the drawings will start !!! LOL

"Since we need this info, we're going to run this poll / survey indefinitely AND... we're going to choose a new winner each month to receive a random prize from one of our advertisers. If you've taken the survey, then your name will be in the hat."

Oh, I doubt it will be me either


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My bad boy attitude went away when I became 64 !! LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> My bad boy attitude went away when I became 64 !! LOL


no it didnt and dont quell it either

thats what i like best about ya 

my kind of people.

i like folks that are like me. a bit on the rebelious side

thats why i like Sg and you Ed


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oops sorry lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Hey Ed.....your "bad boy" side is starting to surface again.....please try to quell it!!LOL





prairiewolf said:


> My bad boy attitude went away when I became 64 !! LOL





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> no it didnt and dont quell it either
> 
> thats what i like best about ya :wink:
> 
> ...





Stonegod said:


> Hey Tim!!!!.....keep that mushy talk to PMs......or people we start "talking"!LOL





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> oops sorry lol


Too late boys. lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, I am taking the fifth !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhh... ohhh....

Got dispatched here because a member said they were "Sick of the whiners" on PT. I know we don't have any whiners here though but I figured it was time to announce last months winner. Sorry for being 5 days behind schedule.

After disqualifying all those who gave fake answers, or gave up 1/2 way thru the poll we came up with a small number of folks to add to the hat and put their post number into the drawing.

And the random number generator says.... #66!

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/17750-the-ultimate-pt-poll-survey-enter-to-win-scroll-down-first/page-4#entry137716

Congrats Tracker401! Your call is on the way!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

your going to need more than that........lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Tracker401 on your Win!!! SG maybe next time!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Tracker401!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats tracker401


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Now THAT had to be Don complaining??lol.....which doesn't make sense since he's the only "whiner" on here!LOL


It wasn't Don - it was just a member who expressed his concern on the Facebook page.

It's ok though.... A resolution is on the way.


----------



## seven (Sep 4, 2013)

New here,But done and done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum seven.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Done, even if you shared data I'd be in. Thanks for the site Chris.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Done, even if you shared data I'd be in. Thanks for the site Chris.


Appreciate that, Fred. More than you know.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum seven!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome Seven


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Whew, thought I was the whiner but I dont do Facebook !! Oh yeah, I am the trouble maker, lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Whew, thought I was the whiner but I dont do Facebook !! Oh yeah, I am the trouble maker, lol


Trouble maker? Is that what it's called now a days? lol


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Done! Some questions were difficult when you hunt several types of game. I hunt deer, coyotes, hogs, squirrels, ducks and geese (and this year crows). My playpen (safe) is full of a bunch of calibers and types from 20 and 12 ga shotguns through rifles from .22 caliber to .300 Win Mag.and pistols and revolvers from .22 to 45 Colt. All have uses, memories, and stories. "The only difference in men & boys is the price of their toys!"

As for paying to hunt, most of the duck hunting and 95% of the goose hunting in my part of the country is on lease ground in blinds with a caller (all for pay). Much of the land in Kentucky is becoming accessible only with a trespass fee or an annual lease to the owner. Leases are getting more popular as deer herd management and food plots are being used. IE: them that plants and works to grow the deer get to harvest them!

I started writing stories about my hunts several years ago. I decided that when I got too old to trod the fields, sit in the blinds and pull a trigger I would have written accounts with details in lieu of a fading memory only. I've started writhing an ongoing log on each weapon as to when I purchased/traded for it, its accessories, modifications, likes and dislikes as to fodder I feed it. Most of my hardware will go to my daughter or her children. Maybe it'll be interesting when they pick up one of Grand Dad's old guns to be able to reach up on the book shelf and pull down a notebook with stories about it and the game it has taken. If not.... it will make a good fire starter on a cold day!~


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Done. Don't mind giving info to a good cause. Any info that is needed to help the site that helps me will be provided. Within reason of course. Lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup october 1st is here

im just curious as to when the drawing is going to happen ??????

enquiring minds want to know lol


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Hahaha, I never saw the survey before, on tapatalk it doesn't show. But done !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

LOL, I don't know why,









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well its been over 10 days since you asked, I guess your right SG. I am surprised someone hasnt cleared the "follow this topic" list, like someone did my thread.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do believe it is over.


----------

